# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  دروس به درد نخور دبیرستان و دانشگاه

## peyman.rafiei

سلام دوستان. هرچی گشتم تاپیکی با این موضوع پیدا نکردم.
شاید موضوعم خنده دار باشه اما یه سوال هست که خیلی وقته ذهنمو مشغول کرده. درباره درس هایی که توی دبیرستان و دانشگاه میخونیم.
الان وقتی یکم بهش فکر کنید میفهمید که بعضی از این درس ها بدرد آینده شغلی ما نمیخورن!!! همینم موقع درس خوندن روحیمو ضعیف میکنه و نسبت به درسام حس خوبی ندارم..
مثلا من که میخوام مهندسی کامپیوتر بخونم الان چه نیازی به فیزیک دارم؟ چه نیازی به شیمی دارم؟( بازم ریاضی یکم به دردم میخوره)
دانشجو های کامپیوتر چرا باید فیزیک ترمودینامیک! بخونن؟
دانشجو های رشته رشته ریاضی محض چرا باید فیزیک 1و2 پاس کنن؟( آخه هیچ وقت به دردشون نمی خوره!!!)
دانشجوهای رشته برق چرا باید c++  یاد بگیرن؟(آخه به دردشون نمیخوره!!)
کسی که این سرفصل ها رو تنظیم کرده چی تو کلش بوده!!؟ فکر کنم دیگه منظورمو فهمیدین!!
دوستان دانشجو خواهشا بیاین نظرتونو بگین و یه جواب قانع کننده به ما بدین! ممنون

----------


## sadman

دروس به درد نخور دانشگاه =20 واحد عمومی که یه ترمتو میسوزونه و 120 واحدتو میکنه 140 واحد (دروس عمومی همون ادبیات و.....است)

فرستاده شده از D6503ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## cerberus

درسی که تو دبیرستان عملا مفت نمی ارزد : پرورشییعنی حاضر بودم بمیرم معلم نیاد دهنش رو باز نکنه  :Yahoo (21): دقیق 1 ساعت و نیم چونه میزد  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## sadman

> درسی که تو دبیرستان عملا مفت نمی ارزد : پرورشییعنی حاضر بودم بمیرم معلم نیاد دهنش رو باز نکنه دقیق 1 ساعت و نیم چونه میزد


 پرورشی به خودیه خود درس خوبه به شرطی که معلم نداشته باشه یا معلمش معلم فیزیک و ریاضی و شیمی نباشه

فرستاده شده از D6503ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## Maximus

دوست عزیز کامپیوتر شیمی نداره

----------


## sadman

> دوست عزیز کامپیوتر شیمی نداره


رفیق اینو برای دبیرس
تان گذاشتم

فرستاده شده از D6503ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## hivamotahariiii

اینکه توی مدرسه سیستم آموزشیمون مکل داره حرفی نیست . و خیلی از درسا واقعا به درد نخورن. اما خب خیلی از این درسا برای ایجاد پیش زمینه ذهنی و کمک به قوی شدن دروس دیگه هست. 
و اینکه یه اطلاعات هرچند کم توی اون شاخه ها کمک می کنه توی قسمت اصلی درسیت موفق بشی . 
و موضوع بعدی اینه که تو به عنوان یه مهندس لازمه که اطلاعات علمی راجع به فیزیک هم داشته باشی. در کل تحصیلات آکادمیک (دانشگاهی) فرقش با یاد گرفتن تجربی همینه که بیشتر ذهنت رو آماده میکنه . 
و دانشجوی برق باید برنامه نویسی بلد باشه برای اینکه توی طراحی مدار کمکش می کنه.

----------


## peyman.rafiei

> اینکه توی مدرسه سیستم آموزشیمون مکل داره حرفی نیست . و خیلی از درسا واقعا به درد نخورن. اما خب خیلی از این درسا برای ایجاد پیش زمینه ذهنی و کمک به قوی شدن دروس دیگه هست. 
> و اینکه یه اطلاعات هرچند کم توی اون شاخه ها کمک می کنه توی قسمت اصلی درسیت موفق بشی . 
> و موضوع بعدی اینه که تو به عنوان یه مهندس لازمه که اطلاعات علمی راجع به فیزیک هم داشته باشی. در کل تحصیلات آکادمیک (دانشگاهی) فرقش با یاد گرفتن تجربی همینه که بیشتر ذهنت رو آماده میکنه . 
> و دانشجوی برق باید برنامه نویسی بلد باشه برای اینکه توی طراحی مدار کمکش می کنه.


حرفاتون درسته 
اما شما گفتی یه اطلاعات هرچند کم!!
حرف ما هم دقیقا اینه که این مطالب کم نیستن! کاملا وارد مرحله تخصصی میشن که هیچ ربطی به شغل و حرفه اون دانشجو نداره!  :Yahoo (21): 
درباره دانشجوهای برق هم اینقدر سخت نگیر :Yahoo (105):  با نرم افزار هم میشه این کارو انجام داد :Y (403):

----------


## RAHI

این همه پیشرفت که تو دنیا میبینین حاصل مثلا فقط فیزیک خوندن نیستن...
حاصل ترکیب فیزیک و شیمی کلی علوم دیگن و همه هم بهم ربط دارن و مورد نیاز و مکمل هم هستن
تو کشور مام هدف مثلا این بوده ولی راهشو دارن اشتباه میرن

----------


## 3aaa

مثلا همین عربی واسه مایی که رشته مون ریاضی هیچ به درد نمی خوره

----------


## mohsen.a

من كاري به رياضي شيمي فيزيك و اينا ندارم
ولي ناموسا
خيليا به خاطر درس هاي مزخرف مثل عربي جغرافي تاريخ و..... ضربه خوردن حتي ترك تحصيل
بخدا خيلياشون از جمله خودم خيلي هوششون فوق العاده بود اما به خاطر اين درس هاي مزخرف و نظام اموزشي مزخرف تر از اون ضربه خوردن تف تو اين مملكت كه مهم ترين نظامش گندترين نظامشه اخه يه پزشك ارايه ادبي بدردش ميخوره؟ عربي براش خوبه؟ جلگه و جغرافيا خوبه؟ تف تو اين مملكت از ته دل دارم اينارو ميگم خيلي دلم پره

----------


## NoBogh

کار کشور به کجا رسیده که دروس بی اهمیت شده پرورشی و ادبیات ...

----------


## imaginedragon

اگه تو رشته کامپیوتر هنرستان مستقیم راه داشت به کارشناسی عمرا  دبیرستان نميرفتم  :Yahoo (4): )) ولی خب مجبوريم دیگه منم میدونم در آینده هیج کدوم از درساي دبيرستان به غیر بخش کوچکی از ریاضی بدردم نميخوره

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

----------


## Navid70

بیخیال اصلا بهش فکر نکن هرچقدر بیشتر بهش فکر کنی بیشتر به پوچی این سیستم میرسی،بعلاوه کاریم از دستت بر نمیاد پس بهترین کار اینه سرو بندازی پایین هرچی گفتن بخونی.

----------


## erica

تاریخ

----------


## jarvis

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mohi4


سلام دوستان. هرچی گشتم تاپیکی با این موضوع پیدا نکردم.
شاید موضوعم خنده دار باشه اما یه سوال هست که خیلی وقته ذهنمو مشغول کرده. درباره درس هایی که توی دبیرستان و دانشگاه میخونیم.
الان وقتی یکم بهش فکر کنید میفهمید که بعضی از این درس ها بدرد آینده شغلی ما نمیخورن!!! همینم موقع درس خوندن روحیمو ضعیف میکنه و نسبت به درسام حس خوبی ندارم..
مثلا من که میخوام مهندسی کامپیوتر بخونم الان چه نیازی به فیزیک دارم؟ چه نیازی به شیمی دارم؟( بازم ریاضی یکم به دردم میخوره)
دانشجو های کامپیوتر چرا باید فیزیک ترمودینامیک! بخونن؟
دانشجو های رشته رشته ریاضی محض چرا باید فیزیک 1و2 پاس کنن؟( آخه هیچ وقت به دردشون نمی خوره!!!)
دانشجوهای رشته برق چرا باید c++  یاد بگیرن؟(آخه به دردشون نمیخوره!!)
کسی که این سرفصل ها رو تنظیم کرده چی تو کلش بوده!!؟ فکر کنم دیگه منظورمو فهمیدین!!
دوستان دانشجو خواهشا بیاین نظرتونو بگین و یه جواب قانع کننده به ما بدین! ممنون


با اینکه حرف شما تا حدی درسته ولی من کامل باهاش موافق نیستم به هر حال چند تا مورد به ذهنم میرسه:
1- برای تعیین به دردبخوری یا نخوری یه درس در آینده فکر نمی کنم اطلاعات من یا شما کاملا کافی باشه.
2- بعضی از درس ها هدفش فقط یادگرفتنش نیست بلکه نتایجی داره که اون نتایج حاصله بیشتر مهمه
3- دانش عمومی لازمه تا انسان از تک بعدی بودن در بیاد.
4- بستگی داره کاربرد در آینده رو چی بدونیم مثلا شما هر روز از مشتق برای غذا خوردن استفاده نمی کنی ولی این دلیل نمی شه که غیرقابل استفاده باشه.
5- و درنهایت یه موضوع مهمه که در کشور ما هیچیک از محتوای درسی هدفمند نیستن(البته در جزئیات که خب جزئیات مهمترین بخش قضیه است!) و صرفا کپی از کتابها و برنامه های کشور های دیگه است*

----------


## _7challenger6_

*اولا مشکل ازنظام آموزشیه که افراد به دنبال علاقه هاشون نمیرن وچیزایی رو که دوست دارن نمیخونن. همه ی علوم قابل احترامن وباعث پیش رفت بقیه ی علوم میشن . چرا؟چون همه چیز به هم ربط دارن . پرزدن یه مگس تو یه قاره دیگه ممکنه به وقوع باران در قاره ی مجاورشش ربط داشته باشه. تو کشورای دیگه به علم بها میدن اما اینجا به رشته ومدرک*

----------


## peyman.rafiei

> *
> با اینکه حرف شما تا حدی درسته ولی من کامل باهاش موافق نیستم به هر حال چند تا مورد به ذهنم میرسه:
> 1- برای تعیین به دردبخوری یا نخوری یه درس در آینده فکر نمی کنم اطلاعات من یا شما کاملا کافی باشه.
> 2- بعضی از درس ها هدفش فقط یادگرفتنش نیست بلکه نتایجی داره که اون نتایج حاصله بیشتر مهمه
> 3- دانش عمومی لازمه تا انسان از تک بعدی بودن در بیاد.
> 4- بستگی داره کاربرد در آینده رو چی بدونیم مثلا شما هر روز از مشتق برای غذا خوردن استفاده نمی کنی ولی این دلیل نمی شه که غیرقابل استفاده باشه.
> 5- و درنهایت یه موضوع مهمه که در کشور ما هیچیک از محتوای درسی هدفمند نیستن(البته در جزئیات که خب جزئیات مهمترین بخش قضیه است!) و صرفا کپی از کتابها و برنامه های کشور های دیگه است*


حرفای شما هم درسته ولی خب تا حدودی که من تحقیق کردم می دونم که تو کشور های پیشرفته همچین چیزی وجود نداره!  مثلا کسی که می خواد مهندسی نفت بخونه قرار نیست توی دبیرستان هندسه تحلیلی یاد بگیره! اونجاها بیشتر عملی یاد میگیرن تا تئوری

اینکه شما میگید از تک بعدی بودن خارج بشه... باید اینو در نظر داشته باشید که این سرفصل ها دیگه از حدش گذشته!!
سخت ترین مباحث هم مربوط به همین درس هاست!!!
موفق باشی

----------


## khParya

کشورای دیگه سه سال دبیرستان عمومی میخونن سال سوم بهشون یه برگه میدن که تو میخوای چیکاره شی؟میره دانشگاه مورد علاقشو میزنه امتحانشو میده میره اون رشته رو میخونه درسای اضافه هم نمیخونه.
درسی مثل عربی برای بچه های ریاضی کاربردی نداره اما برای رشته تجربی که میخواد بره پزشکی بخونه چرا باید بلد باشه کتاب قانون که تو دانشگاه ایران و تهران تدریس میشه به زبان عربیه و تو باید عربیت عالی باشه.درسی مثل جغرافیا واسه اطلاعات عمومی خوبه و نه برای اینکه پاسش کنی من کمترین نمره ترمم مال جغرافیا بود که بهم 17 داده بود ضربه ناجوری ازش خوردم

----------


## ozhan

سلام بچه ها تازگی تو کافه بازار با برنامه ای آشنا شدم که به نظرم جالب اومد خودم دارم برای کنکور آماده میشم که این برنامه خیلی خوندنمو هدفمند کرد به شما هم معرفی میکنم دوست داشتین ازش استفاده کنید اصلا هم مهم نیست تو چه مقطع تحصیلی هستید همه می تونن ازش استفاده کنن.
اینم آدرسش .
https://cafebazaar.i...t.darsyar/?l=fa

----------


## ozhan

وقتی دبیرستانی بودم منم مثل شماها فکر می کردم اما کم کم به این نتیجه رسیدم من دارم تو ایران زندگی میکنم پس باید تابع قوانین اینجا باشم چون با این حرفا فقط وقت خودمونو از دست میدیم ما که نمیتونیم شرایطو تغییر بدیم پس بهتر تلاشمونو بکینم که نتیجه خوبی بگیریم و همزمان درس هایی که میدونیم به دردمون نمیخوره رو فقط برای نمره بخونیم و درس های مفیدو عملی کار کنیم تا تو بازار کار موفق بشیم اگه همزمان با درس با توجه به رشتتون وارد بازار بشین و عملی هم کار کنید موفق میشید حتی شده سال های اول به عنوان کارآموز جاهایی که مرتبط با رشتتون هست کار کنید.

----------


## mohsen.a

> کشورای دیگه سه سال دبیرستان عمومی میخونن سال سوم بهشون یه برگه میدن که تو میخوای چیکاره شی؟میره دانشگاه مورد علاقشو میزنه امتحانشو میده میره اون رشته رو میخونه درسای اضافه هم نمیخونه.
> درسی مثل عربی برای بچه های ریاضی کاربردی نداره اما برای رشته تجربی که میخواد بره پزشکی بخونه چرا باید بلد باشه کتاب قانون که تو دانشگاه ایران و تهران تدریس میشه به زبان عربیه و تو باید عربیت عالی باشه.درسی مثل جغرافیا واسه اطلاعات عمومی خوبه و نه برای اینکه پاسش کنی من کمترین نمره ترمم مال جغرافیا بود که بهم 17 داده بود ضربه ناجوری ازش خوردم


طبق لينك زير كتاب قانون ترجمه فارسي داره پس عربي لازم نيست
https://fa.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/قانون_در_طب

انصافا كدوم يك از پزشك ها ودانشمندهاي ايراني يك خط از كتاب جغرافيا و تاريخ رو بياد دارن؟ كدوم يك از رتبه برتر هاي كنكور چيزي يادشونه؟ حدود 99/9 درصد افراد اين درس هارو براي نمره ميخونن درنتيجه اين درس ها بي فايده هستن و كاري به جز هدر دادن وقت نميكنن

----------


## It.is.me.beach

تا حدودی حرفات درسته ، بعضی از درس ها بی کاربرد هستن واقعا ، ولی دانش آموز دبیرستانی باید یک شناخت کلی نسبت به علم های متفاوت داشته باشه .  
۱. ادبیات به هر حال با گذشته ما آمیخته شده ، به نظر من لازمه که همه دانش آموزان با میراث ادبی گذشتگان آشنا بشن ، هم فضیلت های اخلاقی فراوان داره و هم  خوندنش باعث طراوت روح میشه ... و واقعا خجالت داره که یه ایرانی ، تفاوت سعدی و حافظ رو ندونه و حتی یک شعر از دریای بی کران ادبیات کشورش ندونه ( همچنین همه ی کشور های دیگه ادبیات خودشون رو در دبیرستان تدریس می کنن ، می خواد ادبیات انگلیسی باشه یا اسپانیا یا ادبیات روسی یا هر چیز دیگه ای )

۲. عربی و انگلیسی : با اینکه شیوه تدریس هر دو در ایران اشتباهه و تاکید بر قواعد بی کاربرده تا مکالمه ... ولی نمیشه گفت که بی کاربردن ، به هر حال زبانن و همه کشور ها زبان دوم هم در متوسطه تدریس می کنن مثلا آمریکا زبان لاتین هم تدریس می کنه که کوچکترین کاربردی نداره و زبان مرده محسوب میشه . پس بهتره به جای اعتراض از یادگیریشون لذت ببریم حتی اگه در زندگی آینده استفاده نکنیم

۳. بقیه علوم مثل ریاضی ، فیزیک و شیمی و زیست و ... : در دبیرستان در سطح عمومی تدریس شده و باید یاد گرفته بشن ، ممکنه در آینده به کار بیان یا نه ، و نمیشه گفت مثلا چون من می خوام در زمین شماس بشم ، چرا باید یه عالمه فیزیک و زیست و ... رو بخونم ، باید کلیت دانش آموزان در نظر گرفته بشه !

۴. تاریخ : 
ملتی که از تاریخ خود خبر نداشته باشد مطمئناً همواره در پیچ و خم های زندگی و حوادثی که برایش روی می دهد تجربه ای نخواهد داشت و صددرصد شکست خواهد خورد.

و میرسیم بی کاربردترین درس که  صددرصد دینیه . که نه پشتوانه علمی داره ، نه کاربردی در علوم دیگه به جز مثلا فلسفه اسلامی و ... که اینا هم علم نیستن . و به نظه من دین اختیاریه و  جامعه باید لیبرال باشه ، و نباید از پیش دبستانی دین رو به بچه ها قالب کرد

----------


## Hellion

داداش چن ساعت فکر کردی به این نتیجه رسیدی خدایی؟ ..
به نظرم تنها درسی که به دردم خورد درس ازدواج دینی سال سوم بود .. همراه بخش تولیدمثل زیست ..اونم باحال بود

----------


## mohsen.a

> تا حدودی حرفات درسته ، بعضی از درس ها بی کاربرد هستن واقعا ، ولی دانش آموز دبیرستانی باید یک شناخت کلی نسبت به علم های متفاوت داشته باشه .  
> ۱. ادبیات به هر حال با گذشته ما آمیخته شده ، به نظر من لازمه که همه دانش آموزان با میراث ادبی گذشتگان آشنا بشن ، هم فضیلت های اخلاقی فراوان داره و هم  خوندنش باعث طراوت روح میشه ... و واقعا خجالت داره که یه ایرانی ، تفاوت سعدی و حافظ رو ندونه و حتی یک شعر از دریای بی کران ادبیات کشورش ندونه ( همچنین همه ی کشور های دیگه ادبیات خودشون رو در دبیرستان تدریس می کنن ، می خواد ادبیات انگلیسی باشه یا اسپانیا یا ادبیات روسی یا هر چیز دیگه ای )
> 
> ۲. عربی و انگلیسی : با اینکه شیوه تدریس هر دو در ایران اشتباهه و تاکید بر قواعد بی کاربرده تا مکالمه ... ولی نمیشه گفت که بی کاربردن ، به هر حال زبانن و همه کشور ها زبان دوم هم در متوسطه تدریس می کنن مثلا آمریکا زبان لاتین هم تدریس می کنه که کوچکترین کاربردی نداره و زبان مرده محسوب میشه . پس بهتره به جای اعتراض از یادگیریشون لذت ببریم حتی اگه در زندگی آینده استفاده نکنیم
> 
> ۳. بقیه علوم مثل ریاضی ، فیزیک و شیمی و زیست و ... : در دبیرستان در سطح عمومی تدریس شده و باید یاد گرفته بشن ، ممکنه در آینده به کار بیان یا نه ، و نمیشه گفت مثلا چون من می خوام در زمین شماس بشم ، چرا باید یه عالمه فیزیک و زیست و ... رو بخونم ، باید کلیت دانش آموزان در نظر گرفته بشه !
> 
> ۴. تاریخ : 
> ملتی که از تاریخ خود خبر نداشته باشد مطمئناً همواره در پیچ و خم های زندگی و حوادثی که برایش روی می دهد تجربه ای نخواهد داشت و صددرصد شکست خواهد خورد.
> ...


هركي ادبيات دوست داره بره علوم انساني
عربي هيچ كاربردي نداره اما زبان به نظرم بايد يه درس تخصصي بشه خيلي لازمه در مقاطع بالا خيلي نياز به اين زبان حس ميشه براي مقالات علمي خيلي خيلي لازمه بازم ميگم عربي هيچ كاربردي نداره
تاريخ: اطلاع داشتن از تاريخ هيچ كمكي به افزايش علم و پيشرفت نميكنه وقتي يه مقاله در سطح جهاني ارائه ميدي ميري براش توضيح بدي هيچكس نمياد بپرسه قبل قاجار كدوم دولت بود اونجا علمت حرف اول رو ميزنه
ديني رو خودتون خوب توضيح دادين
حتي اگر فرض رو بر اين بگيريم كه نظر شما درسته هيچ كدوم از درس هاي عربي ادبيات ديني تاريخ حتي يك جمله هم ازش تو ذهن نمي مونه چون فقط براي نمره خونده ميشن

----------


## peyman.rafiei

> تا حدودی حرفات درسته ، بعضی از درس ها بی کاربرد هستن واقعا ، ولی دانش آموز دبیرستانی باید یک شناخت کلی نسبت به علم های متفاوت داشته باشه .  
> ۱. ادبیات به هر حال با گذشته ما آمیخته شده ، به نظر من لازمه که همه دانش آموزان با میراث ادبی گذشتگان آشنا بشن ، هم فضیلت های اخلاقی فراوان داره و هم  خوندنش باعث طراوت روح میشه ... و واقعا خجالت داره که یه ایرانی ، تفاوت سعدی و حافظ رو ندونه و حتی یک شعر از دریای بی کران ادبیات کشورش ندونه ( همچنین همه ی کشور های دیگه ادبیات خودشون رو در دبیرستان تدریس می کنن ، می خواد ادبیات انگلیسی باشه یا اسپانیا یا ادبیات روسی یا هر چیز دیگه ای )
> 
> ۲. عربی و انگلیسی : با اینکه شیوه تدریس هر دو در ایران اشتباهه و تاکید بر قواعد بی کاربرده تا مکالمه ... ولی نمیشه گفت که بی کاربردن ، به هر حال زبانن و همه کشور ها زبان دوم هم در متوسطه تدریس می کنن مثلا آمریکا زبان لاتین هم تدریس می کنه که کوچکترین کاربردی نداره و زبان مرده محسوب میشه . پس بهتره به جای اعتراض از یادگیریشون لذت ببریم حتی اگه در زندگی آینده استفاده نکنیم
> 
> ۳. بقیه علوم مثل ریاضی ، فیزیک و شیمی و زیست و ... : در دبیرستان در سطح عمومی تدریس شده و باید یاد گرفته بشن ، ممکنه در آینده به کار بیان یا نه ، و نمیشه گفت مثلا چون من می خوام در زمین شماس بشم ، چرا باید یه عالمه فیزیک و زیست و ... رو بخونم ، باید کلیت دانش آموزان در نظر گرفته بشه !
> 
> ۴. تاریخ : 
> ملتی که از تاریخ خود خبر نداشته باشد مطمئناً همواره در پیچ و خم های زندگی و حوادثی که برایش روی می دهد تجربه ای نخواهد داشت و صددرصد شکست خواهد خورد.
> ...


دوستان ما با عمومیا کاری نداریم ...چون عمومیا حداقل برای اطلاعات عمومی مفید هستن.!
بحث ما سر تخصصی هاست که این همه وقت میگیرن از ادم!! و مربوط به رشته اینده ما نیستن!

وقتی شما میگی باید کلیت در نظر گرفته بشه... خداوکلیلی شما چند تا رشته توی دانشگاه میشناسی که درس هندسه بدردشون بخوره؟؟!
مگه همه میخوان مهندسی عمران یا ریاضی توپولوژی بخونن؟؟! ولی توی دبیرستان هممون باید هندسه یاد بگیریم. اونم نه در سطح عمومی و کاربردی! مثلا قضیه های هندسه فضایی کجای زندگی روزمره به کار میاد؟؟

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk

----------


## It.is.me.beach

> هركي ادبيات دوست داره بره علوم انساني
> عربي هيچ كاربردي نداره اما زبان به نظرم بايد يه درس تخصصي بشه خيلي لازمه در مقاطع بالا خيلي نياز به اين زبان حس ميشه براي مقالات علمي خيلي خيلي لازمه بازم ميگم عربي هيچ كاربردي نداره
> تاريخ: اطلاع داشتن از تاريخ هيچ كمكي به افزايش علم و پيشرفت نميكنه وقتي يه مقاله در سطح جهاني ارائه ميدي ميري براش توضيح بدي هيچكس نمياد بپرسه قبل قاجار كدوم دولت بود اونجا علمت حرف اول رو ميزنه
> ديني رو خودتون خوب توضيح دادين
> حتي اگر فرض رو بر اين بگيريم كه نظر شما درسته هيچ كدوم از درس هاي عربي ادبيات ديني تاريخ حتي يك جمله هم ازش تو ذهن نمي مونه چون فقط براي نمره خونده ميشن


هر کسی ادبیات رو به صورت تخصصی دوست داره یاد بگیره باید بره علوم انسانی ، مباحثی مثل عروض و قافیه ، سبک شناسی ادبی ، آرایه ها به طور پیشرفته و ... این ها مربوط به علوم انسانیه ولی این ادبیاتی که عمومیه و بقیه رشته ها می خونن  داستانش فرق  داره ، ادبیات رو به صورت ساده و عمومی بیان می کنه و همونطوری که گفتم وظیفه آموزش و پرورشه همه کشور هاست  که دانش آموزان رو با پیشینه ادبی کشورشون آشنا کنه و اجباری هم هست ( حتی دانش آموزان آمریکایی برای ورود به دانشگاه هایی مثل استنفورد و ... در همه رشته ها باید چن واحد دروس عمومی و زبان پاس کرده باشن  و چیز عجیبی نیست ! )

۲.عربی برای اکثر دانش آموزا کاربردی نداره ( نه همه ) همونطور که لاتین هم هیچ کاربردی نداره ولی توی آمریکا تدریس میشه ، صد در صد بهتر بود که عربی با زبان آلمانی یا فرانسوی جایگزین میشد ولی خب فعلا همینه که هست ، من خودمم اگه نظرسنجی مبنی بر حذف عربی باشه ، اولین نفرم که میگم حذفش کنن (با اینکه عاشق پیچیدگی و سختی بیش از حدشم) ولی راه حلی نیست  پس بهتره به جای غر زدن ، از یادگیریش لذت ببریم چون مجبوریم


۳.تاریخ درسته که به علم کمک نمی کنه ، ولی یه چیزی به اسم سواد اجتماعی هست که وظیفه آموزش و پرورشه که اون هم به دانش آموزان یاد بده ، چه بخوایم چه نخوایم به قول ارسطو همگی حیوان سیاسی هستیم ،  در انتخابات کشوری شرکت می کنیم و یا به هر نوعی با اجتماع درگیریم...و اگه فاقد سواد لازم باشیم با اشتباه ما ( زندگی نسل آینده کشور ) به *** میره ... تاریخ برای اینه که از اشتباهات گذشتگان درس بگیریم و تکرار نکنیم ، وضعیت مردم الان ما به خاطر همین کم توجهی به اشتباهاته (وقتی توی یه کشوری علوم انسانی رشته درجه دو محسوب میشه ، انتظار آینده ای بهتر از اینم نباید داشته باشیم ) 

۴. قبول دارم که روش تدریس کلیه دروس اشتباهه و به اصلاح اساسی نیاز داره و همشون بر پایه  نمره-محوری ان و احتماله یاد آوری شون در آینده کمه ، این خودش نشون میده که  کسی که براش مهمه باید در آینده  ( دانشگاه و ... ) مطالعه داشته باشه در زمینه های علوم اجتماعی .   و ربطی به رشته و شغل و آینده زندگی فرد هم نداره

----------


## mohsen.a

> دوستان ما با عمومیا کاری نداریم ...چون عمومیا حداقل برای اطلاعات عمومی مفید هستن.!
> بحث ما سر تخصصی هاست که این همه وقت میگیرن از ادم!! و مربوط به رشته اینده ما نیستن!
> 
> وقتی شما میگی باید کلیت در نظر گرفته بشه... خداوکلیلی شما چند تا رشته توی دانشگاه میشناسی که درس هندسه بدردشون بخوره؟؟!
> مگه همه میخوان مهندسی عمران یا ریاضی توپولوژی بخونن؟؟! ولی توی دبیرستان هممون باید هندسه یاد بگیریم. اونم نه در سطح عمومی و کاربردی! مثلا قضیه های هندسه فضایی کجای زندگی روزمره به کار میاد؟؟
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


والا به نظر من عموميا بيشتر وقت ميگيرن تخصصي هارو راحت تر و سريع تر ميخونم

----------


## mohsen.a

> هر کسی ادبیات رو به صورت تخصصی دوست داره یاد بگیره باید بره علوم انسانی ، مباحثی مثل عروض و قافیه ، سبک شناسی ادبی ، آرایه ها به طور پیشرفته و ... این ها مربوط به علوم انسانیه ولی این ادبیاتی که عمومیه و بقیه رشته ها می خونن  داستانش فرق  داره ، ادبیات رو به صورت ساده و عمومی بیان می کنه و همونطوری که گفتم وظیفه آموزش و پرورشه همه کشور هاست  که دانش آموزان رو با پیشینه ادبی کشورشون آشنا کنه و اجباری هم هست ( حتی دانش آموزان آمریکایی برای ورود به دانشگاه هایی مثل استنفورد و ... در همه رشته ها باید چن واحد دروس عمومی و زبان پاس کرده باشن  و چیز عجیبی نیست ! )
> 
> ۲.عربی برای اکثر دانش آموزا کاربردی نداره ( نه همه ) همونطور که لاتین هم هیچ کاربردی نداره ولی توی آمریکا تدریس میشه ، صد در صد بهتر بود که عربی با زبان آلمانی یا فرانسوی جایگزین میشد ولی خب فعلا همینه که هست ، من خودمم اگه نظرسنجی مبنی بر حذف عربی باشه ، اولین نفرم که میگم حذفش کنن (با اینکه عاشق پیچیدگی و سختی بیش از حدشم) ولی راه حلی نیست  پس بهتره به جای غر زدن ، از یادگیریش لذت ببریم چون مجبوریم
> 
> 
> ۳.تاریخ درسته که به علم کمک نمی کنه ، ولی یه چیزی به اسم سواد اجتماعی هست که وظیفه آموزش و پرورشه که اون هم به دانش آموزان یاد بده ، چه بخوایم چه نخوایم به قول ارسطو همگی حیوان سیاسی هستیم ،  در انتخابات کشوری شرکت می کنیم و یا به هر نوعی با اجتماع درگیریم...و اگه فاقد سواد لازم باشیم با اشتباه ما ( زندگی نسل آینده کشور ) به *** میره ... تاریخ برای اینه که از اشتباهات گذشتگان درس بگیریم و تکرار نکنیم ، وضعیت مردم الان ما به خاطر همین کم توجهی به اشتباهاته (وقتی توی یه کشوری علوم انسانی رشته درجه دو محسوب میشه ، انتظار آینده ای بهتر از اینم نباید داشته باشیم ) 
> 
> ۴. قبول دارم که روش تدریس کلیه دروس اشتباهه و به اصلاح اساسی نیاز داره و همشون بر پایه  نمره-محوری ان و احتماله یاد آوری شون در آینده کمه ، این خودش نشون میده که  کسی که براش مهمه باید در آینده  ( دانشگاه و ... ) مطالعه داشته باشه در زمینه های علوم اجتماعی .   و ربطی به رشته و شغل و آینده زندگی فرد هم نداره


اقا اصلا حرف شما درست من ميگم كدوم يكي از رتبه هاي برتر يك خط از ديني تاريخ جغرافي يادشونه؟ هيچ تاثييري تو ايندشون نداره پس بودنشون فايده نداره و فقط وقت هدر دادنه

----------


## It.is.me.beach

> اقا اصلا حرف شما درست من ميگم كدوم يكي از رتبه هاي برتر يك خط از ديني تاريخ جغرافي يادشونه؟ هيچ تاثييري تو ايندشون نداره پس بودنشون فايده نداره و فقط وقت هدر دادنه


۱. این نتیجه گیریه اشتباهیه که چون رتبه های برتر یادشون نیست ، پس بیهوده و اتلاف وقته .... ارزش بعضی از این دروس ربطی به حافظه رتبه های برتر نداره که یادشون بیاد یا نه . 

۲.اکثر همین دروس مثل ادبیات ، اندیشه اسلامی و احتمالا تاریخ معاصر به عنوان دروس عمومی همه رشته های دانشگاهی تکرار میشه براشون ، پس نیازی نیست نگران اونا باشیم ، تا دکترا هم براشون تکرار میشه 

۳. درسی مثل تاریخ که بقیه رشته ها یک سال خوندن ، خب معلومه که زیاد رتبه های برتر یادشون نمیاد ... ولی همین رتبه های برتری که میگی (یک تا پنجاه کشوری ) ، حتی اگه دو یا سه سال پیش کنکور داده باشن ، مطمئن باش هنوز هم اکثر آرایه ها یادشونه ، هنوز هم میتونن تا حدود زیادی به قرابت های ادبیات  پاسخ بدن ، بعضی قواعد عربی قطعا یادشونه ، لغات انگلیسی که خوندن یادشونه و ... اگه رتبه برتری سراغ داری که هیچ کدوم از این ها رو یادش نیست ، معرفیش کن  :Yahoo (1): 

۴.به جای بهونه اوردن که عربی سخته ، یه طوریه ... دینی الکیه و ... که شاید درست هم بگیم ، بهتره که یاد بگیریم که از خوندشون لذت ببریم چون حداقل الان توی آیندمون شدیدا تاثیر دارن

----------


## rezagmi

> سلام دوستان. هرچی گشتم تاپیکی با این موضوع پیدا نکردم.
> شاید موضوعم خنده دار باشه اما یه سوال هست که خیلی وقته ذهنمو مشغول کرده. درباره درس هایی که توی دبیرستان و دانشگاه میخونیم.
> الان وقتی یکم بهش فکر کنید میفهمید که بعضی از این درس ها بدرد آینده شغلی ما نمیخورن!!! همینم موقع درس خوندن روحیمو ضعیف میکنه و نسبت به درسام حس خوبی ندارم..
> مثلا من که میخوام مهندسی کامپیوتر بخونم الان چه نیازی به فیزیک دارم؟ چه نیازی به شیمی دارم؟( بازم ریاضی یکم به دردم میخوره)
> دانشجو های کامپیوتر چرا باید فیزیک ترمودینامیک! بخونن؟
> دانشجو های رشته رشته ریاضی محض چرا باید فیزیک 1و2 پاس کنن؟( آخه هیچ وقت به دردشون نمی خوره!!!)
> دانشجوهای رشته برق چرا باید c++  یاد بگیرن؟(آخه به دردشون نمیخوره!!)
> کسی که این سرفصل ها رو تنظیم کرده چی تو کلش بوده!!؟ فکر کنم دیگه منظورمو فهمیدین!!
> دوستان دانشجو خواهشا بیاین نظرتونو بگین و یه جواب قانع کننده به ما بدین! ممنون


من تجربی c++ به چه دردم میخوره؟؟؟
سوالی که ابتدا به ساکن داشتم ولی الان میبینم خیلی کارهامو راه میندازه

----------


## imaginedragon

به نظرم دونستن تاریخ و جغرافی برای اطلاعات عمومی خوبه مثلا اینکه بدونی تاریخ معاصرت چطور بوده و فلان ... حتما ک لازم نیست شما چیزی براتون کاربرد داشته باشه ! اگه اینطور باشه مدرسه میشه ی محیط تک بعدی و خشک. تو همه کشورای دنیا هم تاریخ و جغرافیا و مباحث اجتماعی بصورت عمومی برای همه برگزار میشه بنابراین فقط برای ایران نيست 
بنظرم آموزش زبان عربی چیز بدی نیست چون عربی ی زبان زنده ست ک چندین میلیون نفر تو چند ده کشور باهاش صحبت ميکنن ... مشکل فقط تدریس اشتباه و گرامر محور بودنه عربيه وگرنه زبان خوبیه ...
اینم در نظر داشته باشید ک یادگیری ی زبان صرفا. جهت کاربردش نیست اهداف دیگه ای هم داره مثلا این ک باعث میشه ذهن تقویت بشه و خطر آلزایمر در پیری کمتر بشه 
در مورد دروس اختصاصی بنظرم فقط باید ساده تر بشن ... مثلا شیمی در این حد برای 90 درصد بچه های ریاضی بدون کاربرده .... در حالی ک تو کشوراي پیشرفته همه این درسارو دارن ولی خیلی آسون تر ازما 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

----------


## arj

> سلام دوستان. هرچی گشتم تاپیکی با این موضوع پیدا نکردم.
> شاید موضوعم خنده دار باشه اما یه سوال هست که خیلی وقته ذهنمو مشغول کرده. درباره درس هایی که توی دبیرستان و دانشگاه میخونیم.
> الان وقتی یکم بهش فکر کنید میفهمید که بعضی از این درس ها بدرد آینده شغلی ما نمیخورن!!! همینم موقع درس خوندن روحیمو ضعیف میکنه و نسبت به درسام حس خوبی ندارم..
> مثلا من که میخوام مهندسی کامپیوتر بخونم الان چه نیازی به فیزیک دارم؟ چه نیازی به شیمی دارم؟( بازم ریاضی یکم به دردم میخوره)
> دانشجو های کامپیوتر چرا باید فیزیک ترمودینامیک! بخونن؟
> دانشجو های رشته رشته ریاضی محض چرا باید فیزیک 1و2 پاس کنن؟( آخه هیچ وقت به دردشون نمی خوره!!!)
> دانشجوهای رشته برق چرا باید c++  یاد بگیرن؟(آخه به دردشون نمیخوره!!)
> کسی که این سرفصل ها رو تنظیم کرده چی تو کلش بوده!!؟ فکر کنم دیگه منظورمو فهمیدین!!
> دوستان دانشجو خواهشا بیاین نظرتونو بگین و یه جواب قانع کننده به ما بدین! ممنون


در حالت کلی حرف شما درسته و یک جمله کلی هست که میگه همینه که هست  :Yahoo (76): 
اما استثناهایی هم وجود دارد . شما میخوای مهندسی کامپیوتر بخونی ! کامپیوتر یعنی محاسبه . محاسبه یعنی  ریاضی و یک جمله میگه شرط اول نوآوری تسلط به قدماست . این از ریاضی . الان خط مقدم علوم کامپیوتر ، کامپیوترای کوانتومی هستن که فک کنم اسم کوانتوم خودش بگه یعنی تسلط به مکانیک کوانتوم . شرط تسلط بر مکانیک کوانتوم هم تسلط بر فیزیک کلاسیکه ! 
ربطش به شیمی ! کافیه بدونی که جایزه نوبل شیمی سال 2013 به خاطر _for the development of multiscale models for complex chemical systems_ بوده که خلاصش یعنی کامپیوتر+شیمی !
ریاضی محض که خودم قراره بخونم ... من اصلن به خاطر فیزیک دارم میرم ریاضی ! شاخه ای از ریاضی به اسم Mathematical Physics هست که مشکلات ریاضیاتی تئوری های فیزیکی رو حل میکنه .بنیانگذاران مکانیک کوانتوم (هایزنبرگ ؛ دیراک و....) بیشتر از اون که فیزیکدان باشن یه ریاضی دان بودن و مثلن ابرنابغه ای به اسم دیراک کارها و دستاوردهای ریاضیش خیلی بیشتر از فیزیکشه . دیراک با بازی کردن با معادلات ریاضی ! تونست وجود پوزیترون رو 3 سال زودتر از آزمایش اثبات کنه .
در مورد برق سئوالت نیازی به پاسخ نداره چون خیلی روشنه که چرا !

----------


## sadman

> در حالت کلی حرف شما درسته و یک جمله کلی هست که میگه همینه که هست 
> اما استثناهایی هم وجود دارد . شما میخوای مهندسی کامپیوتر بخونی ! کامپیوتر یعنی محاسبه . محاسبه یعنی  ریاضی و یک جمله میگه شرط اول نوآوری تسلط به قدماست . این از ریاضی . الان خط مقدم علوم کامپیوتر ، کامپیوترای کوانتومی هستن که فک کنم اسم کوانتوم خودش بگه یعنی تسلط به مکانیک کوانتوم . شرط تسلط بر مکانیک کوانتوم هم تسلط بر فیزیک کلاسیکه ! 
> ربطش به شیمی ! کافیه بدونی که جایزه نوبل شیمی سال 2013 به خاطر _for the development of multiscale models for complex chemical systems_ بوده که خلاصش یعنی کامپیوتر+شیمی !
> ریاضی محض که خودم قراره بخونم ... من اصلن به خاطر فیزیک دارم میرم ریاضی ! شاخه ای از ریاضی به اسم Mathematical Physics هست که مشکلات ریاضیاتی تئوری های فیزیکی رو حل میکنه .بنیانگذاران مکانیک کوانتوم (هایزنبرگ ؛ دیراک و....) بیشتر از اون که فیزیکدان باشن یه ریاضی دان بودن و مثلن ابرنابغه ای به اسم دیراک کارها و دستاوردهای ریاضیش خیلی بیشتر از فیزیکشه . دیراک با بازی کردن با معادلات ریاضی ! تونست وجود پوزیترون رو 3 سال زودتر از آزمایش اثبات کنه .
> در مورد برق سئوالت نیازی به پاسخ نداره چون خیلی روشنه که چرا !


 دوست خوبم حرفت درسته مهندس کامپیوتر به ریاضی خصوصا گسسته احتیاج مبرم داره ولی هنوز دوران صفر و یکو بیت و بایته و هنوز کامپیوترای کوانتمی جانیوفتاده به غیر از یکی دوتا ابر شرکت در جایی استفاده نمی شه و برای این که به استفاده انبوه برسه حداقل یه 20 سالی نیاز داره 

دوما این رفیقمون می خاد نرم افزار بخونه نه علوم کا مپیوتر

فرستاده شده از D6503ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## peyman.rafiei

> در حالت کلی حرف شما درسته و یک جمله کلی هست که میگه همینه که هست 
> اما استثناهایی هم وجود دارد . شما میخوای مهندسی کامپیوتر بخونی ! کامپیوتر یعنی محاسبه . محاسبه یعنی  ریاضی و یک جمله میگه شرط اول نوآوری تسلط به قدماست . این از ریاضی . الان خط مقدم علوم کامپیوتر ، کامپیوترای کوانتومی هستن که فک کنم اسم کوانتوم خودش بگه یعنی تسلط به مکانیک کوانتوم . شرط تسلط بر مکانیک کوانتوم هم تسلط بر فیزیک کلاسیکه ! 
> ربطش به شیمی ! کافیه بدونی که جایزه نوبل شیمی سال 2013 به خاطر _for the development of multiscale models for complex chemical systems_ بوده که خلاصش یعنی کامپیوتر+شیمی !
> ریاضی محض که خودم قراره بخونم ... من اصلن به خاطر فیزیک دارم میرم ریاضی ! شاخه ای از ریاضی به اسم Mathematical Physics هست که مشکلات ریاضیاتی تئوری های فیزیکی رو حل میکنه .بنیانگذاران مکانیک کوانتوم (هایزنبرگ ؛ دیراک و....) بیشتر از اون که فیزیکدان باشن یه ریاضی دان بودن و مثلن ابرنابغه ای به اسم دیراک کارها و دستاوردهای ریاضیش خیلی بیشتر از فیزیکشه . دیراک با بازی کردن با معادلات ریاضی ! تونست وجود پوزیترون رو 3 سال زودتر از آزمایش اثبات کنه .
> در مورد برق سئوالت نیازی به پاسخ نداره چون خیلی روشنه که چرا !


مرسی بابت نظرت...
ولی اگه اینجوری باشه که ما توی دانشگاه با چندین رشته مختلف سروکله میزنیم تا یه رشته مثل کامپیوتر..بابا هر کی باید بره سراغ حرفه خودش. اسم این رشته هم کامپیوتر هست نه چیز دیگه ای!!

در ضمن قرار نیست همه مثل اون یارو هم شیمیدان باشن هم برنامه نویس...یا مثلا برن سراغ کامپیوتر کوانتومی... از هر چند صدنفر یه نفر همچین کارایی میکنه و بقول شما نوبل میگیره.

حالا فرض میکنیم حرفای شما کاملا درست باشه...به نظر من (یا خیلیا) یه اشنایی کوچیک درباره کلیات فیزیک کافیه! نه اینکه بیایم کلی وقت بزاریم مسئله های پیچیده حل کنیم!! اون وظیفه دانشجو های فیزیکه!

----------


## arj

> مرسی بابت نظرت...
> ولی اگه اینجوری باشه که ما توی دانشگاه با چندین رشته مختلف سروکله میزنیم تا یه رشته مثل کامپیوتر..بابا هر کی باید بره سراغ حرفه خودش. اسم این رشته هم کامپیوتر هست نه چیز دیگه ای!!
> 
> در ضمن قرار نیست همه مثل اون یارو هم شیمیدان باشن هم برنامه نویس...یا مثلا برن سراغ کامپیوتر کوانتومی... از هر چند صدنفر یه نفر همچین کارایی میکنه و بقول شما نوبل میگیره.
> 
> حالا فرض میکنیم حرفای شما کاملا درست باشه...به نظر من (یا خیلیا) یه اشنایی کوچیک درباره کلیات فیزیک کافیه! نه اینکه بیایم کلی وقت بزاریم مسئله های پیچیده حل کنیم!! اون وظیفه دانشجو های فیزیکه!


دیگه اون بستگی به شما داره که آیا میخواید یک مهندس کامپیوتر سرآمد باشید یا اینکه با یک شغل معمولی و زندگی معمولی . من اون حرفام در حالت آرمانی بود .
در مورد ریاضی فیزیک هم من بهتر از شما میدونم !

----------


## Maestro Arman

> بنظرم آموزش زبان عربی چیز بدی نیست چون عربی ی زبان زنده ست ک چندین  میلیون نفر تو چند ده کشور باهاش صحبت ميکنن ... مشکل فقط تدریس اشتباه و  گرامر محور بودنه عربيه وگرنه زبان خوبیه ...
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


اتفاقا سردمدار به درد نخورترین درس از ابتدایی تا دبیرستان همین عربی هست که به جرئت مشمئزکننده ترین درس بین دانش اموز هاست ....
به جای اموزش عربی باید انگلیسی رو بیارن از اول ابتدایی یاد بدن شما همین الان برین کشورای عربی باهاتون انگلیسی حرف می زنن نه عربی !
زبون اخه شیرین تر از انگلیسی؟ زبان کل کره ی زمین داره انگلیسی میشه اون وقت ما داریم عربی یاد می گیریم !!






> در مورد دروس اختصاصی بنظرم فقط باید ساده تر بشن ... مثلا شیمی در این حد  برای 90 درصد بچه های ریاضی بدون کاربرده .... در حالی ک تو کشوراي پیشرفته  همه این درسارو دارن ولی خیلی آسون تر ازما 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


کتاب های درسی کشورهای دیگه رو دیدین ؟
من چند وقت پیش داشتم کتاب درسی دبیرستان ترکیه رو می دیدم که سطحش بسیار بسیار بالاتر از کتاب های ما بود و اکثرا مباحثی که تو ترکیه داره تو دبیرستان مطرح میشه واسه ما در دانشگاه گفته میشه !


یادش بخیییر لامصب جواب نصف سوال های جغرافی این بود: 
آب کافی،خاک حاصل خیز و آب و هوای مناسب 



تاریخ میشد: 
بی کفایتی پادشاهان ، خیانت دربار و انگلیس  :Yahoo (4): ! 

اجتماعی:
ایجاد هرج ومرج 

دینی رو که نگو!
دینی کلا جوابش میشد ایمان تقوا عمل صالح  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## NMGTAV

> ا
> دینی رو که نگو!
> دینی کلا جوابش میشد ایمان تقوا عمل صالح


کاری به تشریحی ها ندارم ولی بیا ببینم تو کنکور با تقوا ایمان عمل صالح چند تا تست میزنی؟!  :Yahoo (4): 
والا اینقدرا هم چیزای خفنی نمیخونیم که شما میگی! (الان دیگه طرف صحبتم استارتر تاپیکه نه بالایی!  :Yahoo (4):  ) مفاهیمی که ما میخونیم همون به قول شما آشنایی کلی هستش که باید داشته باشیم، حالا کنکور یه بحث دیگه س که میاد کلی سوال میپیچونه و محاسبات سخت میذاره که به نظر منم مسخره س واقعا

----------


## mrmm1376

مزخرف ترین درس دبیرستان به نظرم عربی بود حالا اخرش که چی اگه تونست کسی واسه من یه دلیل قانع کننده بیاره که عربی خوبه بهش جایزه میدم .

----------


## NMGTAV

> مزخرف ترین درس دبیرستان به نظرم عربی بود حالا اخرش که چی اگه تونست کسی واسه من یه دلیل قانع کننده بیاره که عربی خوبه بهش جایزه میدم .


با این یکی موافقم!  :Yahoo (4):  واقعا عربی به درد نخوره

----------


## mrmm1376

بهتر نبود بنویسی کدوم درس بدرد بخوره  :Yahoo (35):  اخه از هر زاویه ای که نگاه میکنم بیشتر از دو سه تا درس دبیرستان بدرد بخور نیست

----------


## Maestro Arman

> کاری به تشریحی ها ندارم ولی بیا ببینم تو کنکور با تقوا ایمان عمل صالح چند تا تست میزنی؟! 
> والا اینقدرا هم چیزای خفنی نمیخونیم که شما میگی! (الان دیگه طرف صحبتم استارتر تاپیکه نه بالایی!  ) مفاهیمی که ما میخونیم همون به قول شما آشنایی کلی هستش که باید داشته باشیم، حالا کنکور یه بحث دیگه س که میاد کلی سوال میپیچونه و محاسبات سخت میذاره که به نظر منم مسخره س واقعا



بالاترین درصدم تو کنکور مال دینی بود  :Yahoo (4): (هفتاد درصد )

آره دیگه من هم همینو میگم ایمان تقوا عمل صالح مال تشریحی هاست  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## viot123

> سلام دوستان. هرچی گشتم تاپیکی با این موضوع پیدا نکردم.
> شاید موضوعم خنده دار باشه اما یه سوال هست که خیلی وقته ذهنمو مشغول کرده. درباره درس هایی که توی دبیرستان و دانشگاه میخونیم.
> الان وقتی یکم بهش فکر کنید میفهمید که بعضی از این درس ها بدرد آینده شغلی ما نمیخورن!!! همینم موقع درس خوندن روحیمو ضعیف میکنه و نسبت به درسام حس خوبی ندارم..
> مثلا من که میخوام مهندسی کامپیوتر بخونم الان چه نیازی به فیزیک دارم؟ چه نیازی به شیمی دارم؟( بازم ریاضی یکم به دردم میخوره)
> دانشجو های کامپیوتر چرا باید فیزیک ترمودینامیک! بخونن؟
> دانشجو های رشته رشته ریاضی محض چرا باید فیزیک 1و2 پاس کنن؟( آخه هیچ وقت به دردشون نمی خوره!!!)
> دانشجوهای رشته برق چرا باید c++  یاد بگیرن؟(آخه به دردشون نمیخوره!!)
> کسی که این سرفصل ها رو تنظیم کرده چی تو کلش بوده!!؟ فکر کنم دیگه منظورمو فهمیدین!!
> دوستان دانشجو خواهشا بیاین نظرتونو بگین و یه جواب قانع کننده به ما بدین! ممنون



*دروس به درد نخور دبیرستان : الفيزياء و اللغة العربية*

----------


## hldvlpln

درس به درد نخور توی دبیرستان وجود نداره :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## mrmm1376

> درس به درد نخور توی دبیرستان وجود نداره


الان میشه بگید ریاضی واسه تجربیا  به چه درد میخوره ؟ مثلا همین مقاطع مخروطی یا انتگرال فلسفه اش چیه ؟

----------


## hldvlpln

> الان میشه بگید ریاضی واسه تجربیا  به چه درد میخوره ؟ مثلا همین مقاطع مخروطی یا انتگرال فلسفه اش چیه ؟


به این نکته توجه کنید که دروسی که در دبیرستان خونده میشه بیشتر جنبه اطلاعات عمومی داره و مستقیما در ارتباط با آینده شغلی و شغل ما نیست و همچنین مبناییه برای سنجش دانش آموز و گزینش اونا برای ورود به دانشگاه.

----------

